# new to gto crankshaft position sensor



## gona440 (May 17, 2011)

So I bought a 2005 GTO not but less than a month ago. I was driving on the highway cruising in 6th gear when all of a sudden the tac started bouncing up and down cutting in and out. I pulled off the road and the check engine light came on. I had a friend bring me a code scanner and it showed the crankshaft position sensor. So i towed the car home and bought a new sensor. Put it in and it ran just fine till i got to the end of the driveway and started bouncing the rpms around again. When i took it apart everything was clean and no burnt wires. The sensor had oil on the part of the sensor that is inside the block. Is that normal? Also when i start the car it automatically turns off the traction control and will not let me turn it back on. And it hasn't thrown a check engine light since either. Any ideas on what i should try next?


----------



## gona440 (May 17, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

When a code comes up that shows a particular item such as, 'crankshaft position sensor', it doesn't mean that that particular item is bad. What it means is that there is a problem in that circuit and it needs troubleshooting. What was the code? P0016, P0035, or P0036? At any rate, there's a whole set of steps to follow to correct any of them. Changing the sensor is only one of the *possible* solutions.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

CKP diagnosis is usually done with an oscilloscope, overlayed with CMP signal, backprobing at both sensors to get the raw signal, not the one processed through the ECM.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yea, all it is a mag pick-up.


----------

